# views from work



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

....


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

....


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

....


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

....


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

.....


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

When do they show up??? 


The day I'm done! :yes:


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

....


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

.....


----------



## keke (Mar 7, 2012)

......


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

keke said:


> ......


That's mucked up .....Is dem stairs? :blink:


----------



## keke (Mar 7, 2012)

moore said:


> .....Is dem stairs? :blink:


yes.....and this is the building 

https://www.google.com.au/search?q=...iw=1275&bih=642#tbm=isch&q=medibank+docklands


----------



## keke (Mar 7, 2012)

the future ...... :furious:


----------



## gazman (Apr 29, 2011)

No thanks Keke, I am so glad I am in the country.:thumbsup:


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

gazman said:


> No thanks Keke, I am so glad I am in the country.:thumbsup:


You and me both!!


----------



## keke (Mar 7, 2012)

gazman said:


> No thanks Keke, I am so glad I am in the country.:thumbsup:


I moved to Melbourne 10 years ago.....amazing how many changes in this time ...... gelous and happy for you Gaz


----------



## gazman (Apr 29, 2011)

Nobody is holding a gun to your head making you stay. Make a tree change Keke, your family will thank you for it. Maybe not straight away, but it will happen.


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

keke said:


> I moved to Melbourne 10 years ago.....amazing how many changes in this time ...... gelous and happy for you Gaz


You could always move to Dillwyn Virginia !!


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

Yesterday!


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

Today!!


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

Always good to see these guys!!


----------



## flooringguy (Mar 18, 2020)

That's mucked up


----------

